# website with stock transfers on tees...Good Idea?



## protogear (Jul 2, 2007)

Does anyone have or has tried to build a website around stock transfers by xit, airwaves, proworld or any of your favorite transfer companies? Any thoughts on this as far as buying the transfers and pressing them and sending them out the door. It seems pretty simple as far as inventory goes (transfers and blank tees) not much else. I've been thinking about this for about a year and would like some input first as far as: 1. is there enough interest for these type of tees online? 2. Will the transfers peel easy or are they hit or miss when applying which can lead to not being able to deliver to customer? 3. Competition? have not really seen much...wonder why. Thanks.


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

protogear said:


> 1. is there enough interest for these type of tees online?


Yes, there is enough interest, IF you do it right. The demand is there if you can get people to your site, present the shirts in an attractive, compelling way, and do so better than the competition. And there is lots of competition (see below).

I think the most effective way would be with a niche site (or several) -- biker shirts, for example.



protogear said:


> 2. Will the transfers peel easy or are they hit or miss when applying which can lead to not being able to deliver to customer?


If you have a good heat press, the quality of the shirts will rival that of shirts made with any method, including screen printing. Peeling is only an issue if they are not applied correctly.



protogear said:


> 3. Competition? have not really seen much...wonder why.


I just went to Proworld and checked out the designs currently on their front page. The first was "I'm not perfect..." did a Google search for the phrase with T-shirt and 76 sites came up. The second design, "Don't Annoy the Biker" over 400 sites came up. Sounds like plenty of competition to me.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

If you're not producing any designs or creative, if seems like economic madness to base a site around stock transfers.

Build an affiliate site for the hundreds of companies out there, and you can likely sell **exactly the same stock** without making the things yourself, doing any ecommerce set-up and making much the same profit.


----------



## protogear (Jul 2, 2007)

thanks for your thoughts. I will try to make mine stand out and get attention. I have some ideas on that. Also, I have a Stahls 16x20 hotronics press...should do the job. I did transfers for a bunch of years and it was never perfect. Some prints just would not lay down right. But now doing web sales it would not be good to tell a customer "sorry but the print wont stick to the shirt go pick another design."


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

protogear said:


> thanks for your thoughts. I will try to make mine stand out and get attention. I have some ideas on that. Also, I have a Stahls 16x20 hotronics press...should do the job. I did transfers for a bunch of years and it was never perfect. Some prints just would not lay down right. But now doing web sales it would not be good to tell a customer "sorry but the print wont stick to the shirt go pick another design."


Are you sure the temp on your heat press was properly calibrated?


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

monkeylantern said:


> If you're not producing any designs or creative, if seems like economic madness to base a site around stock transfers.
> 
> Build an affiliate site for the hundreds of companies out there, and you can likely sell **exactly the same stock** without making the things yourself, doing any ecommerce set-up and making much the same profit.


Of course, the commissions on affiliate programs are pretty low. If you already have the equipment and actually like the process of producing the shirts, I believe such a site could serve a purpose.

It's all about finding a niche. For example, I've thought about doing a site featuring mostly stock "*******" type transfers *printed on union-made shirts. *It's a niche that is not being served (not well, at least) and it would be easy to target the marketing.

You could also use it to get started and eventually transition into using primarily your own designs.


----------



## protogear (Jul 2, 2007)

AustinJeff said:


> Of course, the commissions on affiliate programs are pretty low. If you already have the equipment and actually like the process of producing the shirts, I believe such a site could serve a purpose.
> 
> It's all about finding a niche. For example, I've thought about doing a site featuring mostly stock "*******" type transfers *printed on union-made shirts. *It's a niche that is not being served (not well, at least) and it would be easy to target the marketing.
> 
> You could also use it to get started and eventually transition into using primarily your own designs.


I agree...the commissions are pretty low for affiliate sites. If the site does get traffic and makes sales the profit is pretty good when doing them yourself. Your second comment about doing your own designs eventually is exactly what I plan on doing. I have my own line in the works now that will be added to the site plus it will have its own site also. I had my own line from 1998-2002 and actually sold it. As everyone knows your own clothing line takes alot of $$$ and maybe starting with stock transfers can add some traffic and income towards the new line I am trying to get out there. Who knows, maybe the stock transfers will be the big money maker and costs a lot less than custom lines.


----------

